# New Tank Help please



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

So i picked up a nice new tank for my snake.
it is 48"x18"x25".
it will be perfect for a new female i am looking at buying for my breeding projects coming up.

my question is, i bought it used, and it had been sitting in a garage for a while, and it had housed a retile before, not sure what as the person selling it to me bought the house, and the tank came with it.

the tank is dirty, excess substrate from the last animal housed, and im worried about mites and other badies i dont want mingling with my herps.
i want to clean the tank, but im not sure what to use that will be safe after to house the snake in there.
i know they are sensitive to to cleaning products, and the tank is a bit large to wash out with a steady stream of water.
any ideas?
spray it down with fantastic? rinse it out some and let it sit for a few days?
any advice would be awesome, thanks in advance


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Clean it out with whatever you want. Bleach should rid all unwanteds. A final rinse with water and some time to dry and you're all set.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Clean it out with whatever you want. Bleach should rid all unwanteds. A final rinse with water and some time to dry and you're all set.


Thanks Serra, i wasnt sure if maybe that would be too strong and give him a rash, or potential brain damage down the line sorta thing


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

joey said:


> Clean it out with whatever you want. Bleach should rid all unwanteds. A final rinse with water and some time to dry and you're all set.


Thanks Serra, i wasnt sure if maybe that would be too strong and give him a rash, or potential brain damage down the line sorta thing








[/quote]
Naah!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I use chlorhexidine to clean my enclosures. However, a diluted bleech solution works as well.

Is this for a female ball python? Sounds a bit large.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

i use Dettol Antiseptic Liquid for cleaning cages and stuff. Works great, is safe and smells good lol











> Product Description
> 
> Proven safe and effective concentrated antiseptic disinfectant, kills bacteria and provides protection against germs which can cause infection and illness. Use diluted for antiseptic wound cleansing for cuts, grazes, bites and stings. Use as a disinfectant in and around the home.
> Product Details
> ...


----------

